
Ask HN: What do you use for manual fraud review in ecommerce? - iamwil
Credit card chargebacks and fraud can be pretty expensive. So I know most people probably use some kind of automated fraud detection like Sift Science. But do you pair manual human review with automation like sift? If so, what service do you use?
======
alam2000
We are using FraudLabs Pro. If the results required manual review, we will
look at the analysis report to identify any red flags. We will also give them
a call to confirm the orders before shipment.

